# Fuel Consumption when Tank is Empty



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

It may depend on model or year, how much reserve the cruze has. The ECO manual has the restriction that only allows a 12.6 gallon fill of the 15.6gallon tank, I have no idea if this effects the reserve capacity(range after low fuel warning). 

My 2012 1LT with 15.6 gallons low fuel warning light goes off at 13.1 gallons burned, so there is a 2.5 gallon reserve. This has been tested on more than a few occasions. I usually just fill at 1/4 tank anyway.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine is the same way.. goes off around 13.8

Still find it funny that you can drive for a possible 75 miles with the fuel light on.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

99_XC600 said:


> Mine is the same way.. goes off around 13.8
> 
> Still find it funny that you can drive for a possible 75 miles with the fuel light on.



Are you sure its 13.8? mine went off once right as I pulled up to the pump & it was right at 13.1 gallons to fill up. all the other times I drove 20-30miles after the low fuel warning and it was like 13.6-13.8 gallons burned. 

Thing I find interesting is when the low fuel warning goes off I have like 80miles range indicated left, however If I tried to use this I would run out of gas. I don't think they should include the reserve capacity in the range. If you drive 20-30miles past low fuel warning the range stops being indicated and just says "LOW". 

I think the intent of that remaining gas is to ensure the fuel pump is always getting a steady supply of fuel, it needs this to remain cool.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My Eco popped on the fuel warning light and after filling. I filled @ 10 - 11 gallons in my 12.6 gallon tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As long as I've owned GM cars (1985) the low fuel warning light would come on somewhere between 1.5 and 2 gallons left in the tank, so yes, it's normal.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

So what you're saying is that in the diesel it's not get fuel soon light, it's a get some fuel in 50 miles light? Makes sense to me.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> Mine is the same way.. goes off around 13.8
> 
> Still find it funny that you can drive for a possible 75 miles with the fuel light on.


I'd rather have the light on with 75 miles remaining then with 10 miles remaining while driving on I-70 through Utah.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not as adventourous as you guys are. I never seen that light and I did 1000 mile trips. Don't want to use OnStar just because I have it.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Are you sure its 13.8? mine went off once right as I pulled up to the pump & it was right at 13.1 gallons to fill up. all the other times I drove 20-30miles after the low fuel warning and it was like 13.6-13.8 gallons burned.
> 
> Thing I find interesting is when the low fuel warning goes off I have like 80miles range indicated left, however If I tried to use this I would run out of gas. I don't think they should include the reserve capacity in the range. If you drive 20-30miles past low fuel warning the range stops being indicated and just says "LOW".
> 
> ...


Just checked the log on Fuelie and it was 13.47 when I filled it up. But...I didn't fill it up immediately when the light went off. I probably drove another 15 mile before I filled off. I think the range to empty at the time was around 65 miles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

steveg241 said:


> So what you're saying is that in the diesel it's not get fuel soon light, it's a get some fuel in 50 miles light? Makes sense to me.


My ECO MT's low fuel light comes on at 60 miles and the range switches to "Low Fuel" at 40 miles. To be safe I always try to fill up when I get to a quarter tank in the summer and half a tank in the winter.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The Eco MT was restricted in the amount of gas for reduction in weight to get the higher mpg rating, here is a long thread that covers it. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-every-eco-owner-needs-know-confirmed-18.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

APCruze said:


> The Eco MT was restricted in the amount of gas for reduction in weight to get the higher mpg rating, here is a long thread that covers it. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-every-eco-owner-needs-know-confirmed-18.html


The 18 pounds only impacts the city MPG estimate, which is 65% of the combined estimate. Take a look at the ECO-D. It has a lower city estimate than the ECO MT and a higher highway estimate, but the same combined estimate.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> I'd rather have the light on with 75 miles remaining then with 10 miles remaining while driving on I-70 through Utah.


The State of Utah (or WY or CO) is not a good place to need fuel when the next stop may be out of range. I keep a close eye on this because living in Utah has taught me a thing or two about driving in Mountain Country. Fortunately for me, when the fuel light comes on, I have 80 - 100 miles left in the tank of my 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel, yes, even in the mountains.


----------

